# Fish in cycle



## Twinkle toes (Nov 12, 2018)

Hi I have a 30 litre biorb and I'm currently doing a fish in cycle. Im a complete novice so have been relying on searching the internet for tips. Here is what I've done right from the beginning. Set up tank and treated water with water conditioner. 2 days later added 2 wcmm and 10 ml of Api quickstart. I started testing with tetra test strips 2 days later. It showed 0 nitrites and between 10 and 25 got nitrates, all the other numbers (ph ,kh etc) were all in the safe zone.2 days later my ammonia liquid test came. This showed between 0 and .25(Its hard to tell which one it's closest to).I've tested every day with the tetra strips and liquid ammonia and always got those exact same results. I added 2 more wcmm on day 9.Its now day 15. I've also tested my tap water for the last 5 days to check the colour it's exactly the same as tank. So either I'm reading the colour wrong and theyre both 0. Or I have a small amount of ammonia in my tap water. If my tank hadn't cycled surely the ammonia should be rising?.i have done 2 water changed in during this time as I don't feel I can trust the numbers.oh I've been adding quickstart daily apart from the days I changed the water. Also the filter has an ammonia absorber in it(sorry I don't know the real name). Could this be absorbing all the ammonia and the cycle hasnt even started. Your opinions and advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks if your still reading.


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi and welcome,

Yes the ammonia absorbing media will be removing the ammonia. Depending on where you have this situated in your filter will depend on whether the biological media is receiving any ammonia and providing food for the bacteria to grow. Either way the growth of bacteria will be slowed.

Also the test strips are notoriously inaccurate so it's possible you could have ammonia present or maybe not. Two water can contain traces of ammonia depending on the water source your water comes from.

Is there a reason why you are doing a fish in cycle. It is an outdated method that is very hard on the fish. Any exposure to ammonia or nitrite no matter how low level is highly toxic to fish. The hardy fish sold as suitable for fish in cycle are only "hardy" because they don't die as quickly when exposed to these toxins as less hardy fish. Ammonia and nitrites damage all internal organs and impede breathing. The effects are long lasting and fish exposed will likely be affected to some degree for the rest if their lives quite apart from the distress suffered during exposure.

I recommend you do a fishless cycle in conjunction with the fish in the tank. For this you need a food safe container or bucket, a source of pure ammonia and a liquid test kit for accuracy such as the api master test kit.

Google for instructions for a fishless cycle and cycle your filter on the bucket using the ammonia. Your cycle will be much quicker this way.

In the meantime do regular water changes in the aquarium and use either ammonia absorbing granules like zeolite (like the ones in your filter currently) to absorb the ammonia (you will need to place the granules in a net (brand new clean rinsed stocking) in a water flowing from an airline for example. Alternatively seachem prime can be used to neutralize the toxins in the tank whilst your filter is cycling in the bucket.

For now don't get any further fish. Once the filter has completed it's fishless cycle you will be able to add more fish in one go.


----------

